# Solenoid timer nightmare!



## JamieB (26 May 2015)

Hi all

I've bought 3 different timers from my local shops and none of them work with my solenoid. I'm certain they just don't operate at a low enough voltage to switch properly so never detect the thing is turned on and just never turn them off, this includes a digital one from Wilko which I promptly returned.

Anyone know of a timer I can get from a shop that definitely works? I'm happy to buy online also but trying not to spend too much money!


----------



## Worshiper (26 May 2015)

Hi JamieB, 

I use a standard one that works well on my solenoid, I am surprised it doesn't work for you! 

I had a similar problem with my LED (Low voltage)so I bought one of these a couple of weeks ago and it works really well. Try it out.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/7-Day-LCD...-12-24-Hour-Timer-Switch-Socket-/131447685831

Hope this helps.


----------



## EnderUK (26 May 2015)

I use the mini mechanical ones that you can by from supermarkets and DIY stores. I don't need to get my timings to the exact minute.


----------



## JamieB (26 May 2015)

Worshiper said:


> Hi JamieB,
> 
> I use a standard one that works well on my solenoid, I am surprised it doesn't work for you!
> 
> ...



These look exactly like the ones from Wilko which didn't work:
http://www.wilko.com/extension-lead..._source=RatingsAndReviews&utm_content=Default
So I'm a little cautious to buy!


----------



## Edvet (26 May 2015)

maybe a smaller one


----------



## ian_m (26 May 2015)

JamieB said:


> These look exactly like the ones from Wilko which didn't work:
> http://www.wilko.com/extension-lead..._source=RatingsAndReviews&utm_content=Default
> So I'm a little cautious to buy!


It does say not suitable for low energy light bulbs, which is why it doesn't work.

This is rated for low energy bulbs. Cheaper on Ebay or direct.
https://www.tlc-direct.co.uk/Products/SMETU17.html


----------



## jagillham (26 May 2015)

What solenoid do you have, should be some operating instructions / details on there?

I've always used these: http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/9822911.htm

Lots of options for days etc. So I have my lights come on earlier at the weekend for example. They also hold the right time if the plug is turned off / power cut etc.


----------



## JamieB (26 May 2015)

It's the CO2art standard one

http://www.co2art.co.uk/products/co2-solenoid-valve-for-planted-aquariums-with-needle-valve


----------



## Worshiper (26 May 2015)

ian_m said:


> t does say not suitable for low energy light bulbs, which is why it doesn't work.
> 
> This is rated for low energy bulbs. Cheaper on Ebay or direct.
> https://www.tlc-direct.co.uk/Products/SMETU17.html



I reckon you go for Ian_m's suggestion. If you buy it from ebay, write to the seller to check the lowest voltage that'll work.You can return it if it doesn't work if the seller clearly states that it will. just a thought..


----------



## JamieB (26 May 2015)

Those are still £19 on eBay from what I can see, seems weirdly expensive when the local ones are 6.50 for digital!


----------



## ian_m (26 May 2015)

Worshiper said:


> If you buy it from ebay, write to the seller to check the lowest voltage that'll work.


It's not the voltage per se, actually wattage. Cheap timers put a capacitor across the relay contacts to protect the contacts from sparking, thus can use a cheaper smaller relay, but the capacitor will let "current" through when the relay is off, which is what is causing your lights to be on.



JamieB said:


> Those are still £19 on eBay from what I can see, seems weirdly expensive when the local ones are 6.50 for digital!


Choice is yours £19 for working, £6.50 for not working....

Actually the TG77 from Timeguard is only £9.99 on Amazon and I have used these on my fish tank, to replace the ones from Argos (3 pack for £15) that started failing. The Argos ones would sometimes just reset to 00:00:00 when turning on or off, a major issue if using CO2.

I still have a couple of the Timeguard ones, use them now on Xmas lights in and out the house. Battery is flat when I get them out at Xmas, takes a day or two to recharge, but work fine.


----------



## JamieB (26 May 2015)

You're are right re the £19 working vs £6.50 not working but still hard to take the price difference! I'll have a think haha


----------



## ajm83 (26 May 2015)

jagillham said:


> What solenoid do you have, should be some operating instructions / details on there?
> 
> I've always used these: http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/9822911.htm
> 
> Lots of options for days etc. So I have my lights come on earlier at the weekend for example. They also hold the right time if the plug is turned off / power cut etc.



Same here, use this with my solenoid, one with the main light and another controlling the crappy night light LED bar. Works very nicely.


----------



## dw1305 (26 May 2015)

Hi all,





EnderUK said:


> I use the mini mechanical ones that you can by from supermarkets and DIY stores


 I'm with Ender and Ed on this one. Analogue mechanical time switches are they way forward. I've got through several hundred pounds worth of digital time switches at work, eventually I retrieved the "retired" mechanical ones, and since then everything has been back to normal.  

I've got some that are adapted central heating timers, and I've replaced all the remaining digital ones with £15 LUMii "heavy duty" analogue timers (they sell them for HID lights).

cheers Darrel


----------



## Rahms (26 May 2015)

have you contacted CO2art? They have pretty good customer service and it seems strange that the timer they sell wouldn't work with the solenoid they also sell.  I've never had to put any thought into my choice- just bought the cheapest, most-chinese-looking timers off ebay and they work fine (both analogue and digital), but I don't have a CO2art solenoid

edit: think I've got the wrong end of the stick here, your timer is from wilko.  Still, strange that it struggles with cheapies and worth contacting them.  I'll check the details of my solenoid when I get home and see if there's anything drastically different from yours

Thing I've noticed with this hobby is that trying to save money is an easy trap: you regularly end up either spending the same amount to get an inferior product (like in this case), or you just give up and buy the pricey stuff... meaning you've paid even more


----------



## JamieB (27 May 2015)

Just to clarify I have tried mechanical ones and they also do not work with either the solenoid or the 6W light I have on another tank
I'll list the ones I've tried, all from Wilko but can't imagine other brands are different internally:
http://www.wilko.com/extension-leads/wilko-mechanical-mini-timer/invt/0343076
http://www.wilko.com/extension-leads/wilko-24hr-timer-switch/invt/0142473
http://www.wilko.com/extension-leads/wilko-electronic-timeswitch-compact-24h7day/invt/0155321


----------



## ajm83 (27 May 2015)

I would never use mechanical ones again after I had one get stuck in the 'on' position while I was away for the week. It was driving my lights, so it nuked every plant in the tank, and the glass was entirely green with GSA apart from a few stripes where a nerite had wandered across it. 
I can laugh about it now...


----------

